# Feeling foolish



## DavidR8 (Apr 16, 2021)

Ages ago I bought a Criterion DBL-202 boring head off eBay. When I got it, I discovered that the heads of the set screws that tighten the gib were stripped.
I managed to get them out but never found the right size replacements because the originals were no longer measureable. I didn't have anything that small at the time so put it aside till I could sort it out.
Time passed and I wanted to put the thing into use. Lo and behold it takes a simple 10-24 screw.


----------



## rabler (Apr 16, 2021)

If that was the worse thing I did in a week, I'd have *absolutely nothing* to feel foolish about.


----------



## 682bear (Apr 16, 2021)

Meh... I wouldn't feel foolish about that... my mistakes are usually much worse than that...

-Bear


----------



## KevinM (Apr 16, 2021)

My mistakes usually involve destroying or making something unusable.  A lot of times blood is involved.  You came out a winner in my book.


----------



## mikey (Apr 16, 2021)

Dave, the gib screws have gently rounded ends. Make sure you sand them very smooth so they don't mar the gib.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 17, 2021)

I wonder why they used such a coarse thread? 10-32 would have given a finer adjustment, and it's a common size. 
-M


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 17, 2021)

mikey said:


> Dave, the gib screws have gently rounded ends. Make sure you sand them very smooth so they don't mar the gib.



There were tiny ball bearings in the holes, thankfully I saved them


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 17, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> I wonder why they used such a coarse thread? 10-32 would have given a finer adjustment, and it's a common size.
> -M



That seemed odd to me too. It’s definitely a coarse adjustment.


----------

